# Any tips on anchoring?



## Kayak_Fishing (Oct 27, 2011)

Anyone have some tips on anchoring? I have a 12.5ft kayak and it weighs 88lbs without me or my gear. The wind likes to push me around when I am adrift. I want to stay *put*!

I have ordered a new anchor. My 1.5lb claw anchor got stuck once under a log. I almost had to cut the rope off. Till I discovered this trick. http://youtu.be/2_lwJFQftak

Instead of the running line, I was going to use about 2ft of chain to help it lay down. I hope this will at least resolve my problem of drifting when I want to stay still. 

I understand the wind will cause me to move around the anchor point as a pivot. Do any of you use two anchors?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Try asking your question here.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/forumdisplay.php?f=81
This is the canoe/kayak forum. They could help you. 
Personally, I don't use an anchor.


----------



## fl.bass (Nov 3, 2011)

Are you using a trolley rig? If not, check them out. Much safer to anchor from the bow and eliminates the sideways casting the wind forces you to do when anchored off the side.


----------

